

Ultra-high resolution 3D scan of the entire human brain - mtviewdave
http://io9.com/see-the-first-ultra-high-resolution-3d-scan-of-the-ent-514395280

======
stefantalpalaru
Those slices look hard to align after being deformed by cutting, transport and
the preparation for photography. Why not take pictures of the remaining brain
instead - like they did for the Visible Human project?

~~~
runarb
Good question. Maybe it is done that way to allow light to shine thru the
sample the same way one illuminates microscope slides from behind?

Maybe further project should do both to allow for making more advanced models?
And when one first are taking the photo, maybe one was to do other studies as
well? X-ray, ultraviolet, infrared, fluorescence, phase contrast etc. Who
knows what one would revile if that data was freely available on the internet.

~~~
omnisci
Your answer is correct, in order to get any pictures, you typically have to
shine light through a sample (unless it is fluorescent, then you can bounce
light off of it). Also, in order to stain the sample, it needs to be thin(in
this case 20um).Also, for the high mag stuff, you cut the section even thinner
(ultra thin sectioning, which is the machine behind the guy under the "path to
uploads?" heading). To do this, you need to already work with a thin section.
Overall, sectioning brains is a super long, kinda boring process;) Hence why
I've watched (listened) to a LOT of netflix.

If you guys are interested in seeing open source brain images, check out
[http://www.brain-map.org](http://www.brain-map.org), it's a great resource
working on something similar.

------
gilgoomesh
The prepared slices look like pancetta. Quite disturbing.

